# Would adding Oak to any of these be a good idea?



## Juggernaut (May 11, 2013)

I have three Chilean wine buckets fermenting now. A Cabernet Sauvignon, a Malbec, and a Carmenere. Would adding oak be a good idea with any of these. I've never used oak before. Also my dad is a wood worker and has oak. Can I just get some cubes from him to add?


----------



## TomK-B (May 11, 2013)

I would say that it all depends on your taste in wine. I personally like oak in my wines, especially reds like you're doing. But it really is a matter of taste.

That said, I would STRONGLY advise you NOT to just get some cubes from your dad and add them. Doing that would ruin those great wine buckets you're working on. Order some oak especially made for use in winemaking. Any of the online distributors or LHBS will have it.


----------



## seth8530 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, exactly what tom said.. personnaly i love a little oak.


----------



## Julie (May 11, 2013)

All three would be great with oak added.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 11, 2013)

I don't really know what oak in wine tastes like, but I think I'm going to go ahead and add some. Would you add American or French oak chips to all three, and how toasted should the chips be?


----------



## TomK-B (May 11, 2013)

I'm not sure where you're at in the fermentation process, but it sounds like you may still be in the primary fermentation phase. Since you've never had oak in wine before, I'd recommend that you use around 4 oz of French oak in the secondary fermentation phase. In the Cab, I'd probably go for heavy toast. In the other two a medium toast. Others may have better suggestions than me. But like I said, it really is a matter of taste.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2013)

Tom, great advice. I ended up putting oak powder in mine during fermentation. I will test it later and may add some oak sticks later. I was undecided on which oak to use, so I added 50/50 of each.


----------



## pjd (May 11, 2013)

If it were mine, the Cabernet and the Malbec would each get 4 oz. medium toast french oak. The Carmenere would get 6 oz of heavy toast american oak. In any case, adding oak to these wines can only improve them. Do not use oak from a cabinet shop! I lost a years production using white oak that was not processed for winemaking. I use it for topping up but it is too harsh to be drinkable.


----------



## seth8530 (May 11, 2013)

I love medium plus hungariun... but that is just me


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2013)

pjd said:


> If it were mine, the Cabernet and the Malbec would each get 4 oz. medium toast french oak. The Carmenere would get 6 oz of heavy toast american oak. In any case, adding oak to these wines can only improve them. Do not use oak from a cabinet shop! I lost a years production using white oak that was not processed for winemaking. I use it for topping up but it is too harsh to be drinkable.


 
So you're saying your wine is toast!


----------



## zalai (May 12, 2013)

You should buy a bottle of Cabernet with no oak or little oak , and an other one with heavy oak . Than you would know how oak tastes like . The oak cubes could be added at bulk aging . Try your wine each week until you are happy with it . I think if you over do it you can't take it out , just blend it with something else .


----------



## Juggernaut (May 12, 2013)

Will I remove some wine to fit the oak and return it after I have removed the oak?


----------



## Juggernaut (May 12, 2013)

zalai said:


> You should buy a bottle of Cabernet with no oak or little oak , and an other one with heavy oak . Than you would know how oak tastes like . The oak cubes could be added at bulk aging . Try your wine each week until you are happy with it . I think if you over do it you can't take it out , just blend it with something else .



This is a good idea. I'll pick up the bottles this week.


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2013)

Juggernaut... 

The real question here is will you like the wine you make better with oak...

When I was only a few years into this, I had the same question. I had 2 carboys of the same wine. I oaked one, and left the other without oak. 

To me, the oaked one was far better. I also did some blind tastings with my family and again, the oaked wine won every time. 

If at all possible, I would recomend that you do the same. I am with seth on the medium toast hungarian oak. I would recomend that you use cubes and stay away from powder or chips.


----------

